# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Ирина Билык "Счастье" - инструментал

## LoneWolf

Перерыл весь Инет на песню "Счастье" И.Билык - минусовки нет!!!
Делал сам...
Может кому нужно:

http://lonewolfkum.mylivepage.ru/fil...инус).mp3

----------


## kenotron

*LoneWolf*,
Неплохо, но гитара теряется среди ф-но. Я бы несколько увел по панораме партию гитары в сторону левой руки ф-но.

----------


## LoneWolf

Спасибо, за совет, *kenotron* - пожалуй, и правда попробую немного отодвинуть гитарку по панорамке. Я думаю, так действительно будет лучше! :Ok:

----------


## VAD

а при чем тут минусовка и раздел инструментала?
*LoneWolf*,
 ты не потерялся случаем?

----------


## Лев

> а при чем тут минусовка и раздел инструментала?


В минусовке разве не инструменты звучат?:rolleyes:

----------


## VAD

для тех кто на паровозе в пагонах прапорщика: "Этот раздел для создателей инструментальных композиций. Подобно тому, как в разделе "Уголок поэзии" публикуют *свои* стихи, здесь можно представлять *свои* инструментальные композиции."

----------


## Лев

*VAD*,
 Уважаю тебя, как создателя :Aga: , но... не будь таким серьёзным:biggrin:

----------


## LoneWolf

Видимо, VAD все-таки прав: попал я не туда! Исправлюсь... Лев, а Вам отдельное спасибо, что всегда поддерживаете меня!!! Низкий Вам поклон! :Aga:

----------


## baranov107

Ссылка не открывается

----------

